# Need Smart UPS



## xtr3m3 (Jul 19, 2015)

Hey guys,

I need a smart ups , a ups which i can connect to my PC via usb for auto shutdown when battery low.
Preferring cheap 600VA UPS , any brand. Will buy online/locally which ever cheaper


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 19, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I need a smart ups , a ups which i can connect to my PC via usb for auto shutdown when battery low.
> Preferring cheap 600VA UPS , any brand. Will buy online/locally which ever cheaper



Smart UPS & Cheap 600VA does not go together.OK.
Budget??


----------



## xtr3m3 (Jul 20, 2015)

i cant decide budget, coz i dont know howmuch it might cost, just tell me how much minimum i need to invest

My current UPS is Powercom 600va  and it overheated and a part melted and fell off , however the battery was fine dont know wat happend, i m gonna get it checked today


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 20, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> i cant decide budget, coz i dont know howmuch it might cost, just tell me how much minimum i need to invest
> 
> My current UPS is Powercom 600va  and it overheated and a part melted and fell off , however the battery was fine dont know wat happend, i m gonna get it checked today



For your config you need at least APC 1100VA UPS @ 5600 from mdcomputers.in
600VA does not support your config.


----------



## xtr3m3 (Jul 20, 2015)

bssunil said:


> For your config you need at least APC 1100VA UPS @ 5600 from mdcomputers.in
> 600VA does not support your config.



is it a smart ups? shutdown pc when low?


----------



## xtr3m3 (Aug 10, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> For your config you need at least APC 1100VA UPS @ 5600 from mdcomputers.in
> 600VA does not support your config.



just ordered APC BR1100CI-IN UPS with lightning deal @ 4.5k on amazon.in

is it a good deal? please let me guys


----------

